# Posting how a problem was solved



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

There have been quite a few posts asking for assistance and many of us have offered advice. However the original poster does not come back on to inform us of the outcome. I find this a bit annoying as this is one of the good benefits of MHF. So if we offer advice and the advice helps to solve the problem please let us all know. If it turns out to be something else then also let us all know because it could help others in the future. There was a post on here a couple of months ago about a problem with an item that many of us have or are thinking about buying. Even though I have PM'd the original poster he still has not replied. Maybe its because the fault was down to him but that makes no difference as if he says what happened we could be prevented from making the same mistake. We all make mistakes I recently took the protective guard off my Sterling B2B charger as I wanted to check the fuses as the fans did not come on. (Purely down to the temp drop since coming to the UK) The B2B is in the wardrobe. Unfortunately my Jeans with metal belt buckle dropped on to the terminals and shorted out the two terminals coming from the vehicle battery. What an idiot for not putting the guard back on straight away. Luckily the unit still seems to be working but I could have ruined a very expensive bit of kit.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I keep a mental note of the members who do not follow with a general thank you to respondents or don`t know where the thank you button is.

Down to bad manners in my opinion.
But thats the way i was brung up. :wink: 
dave p


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I totally agree with the above posts.
It is good to hear if your advice had worked.
It is equally useful to know if it did not.
It all comes down to manners!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

C7KEN said:


> There have been quite a few posts asking for assistance and many of us have offered advice. However the original poster does not come back on to inform us of the outcome. I find this a bit annoying as this is one of the good benefits of MHF. So if we offer advice and the advice helps to solve the problem please let us all know. If it turns out to be something else then also let us all know because it could help others in the future. There was a post on here a couple of months ago about a problem with an item that many of us have or are thinking about buying. Even though I have PM'd the original poster he still has not replied. Maybe its because the fault was down to him but that makes no difference as if he says what happened we could be prevented from making the same mistake.


I totally agree Ken.



C7KEN said:


> Luckily the unit still seems to be working but I could have ruined a very expensive bit of kit.


And possibly an expensive MH. 8O :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

this is the only thing that gets my goat on on this forum.

Please Please Please posters tell us if you sort the problem


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

excellent comments here , does this help? please let me know :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

C7KEN said:


> There was a post on here a couple of months ago about a problem with an item that many of us have or are thinking about buying. Even though I have PM'd *the original poster he still has not replied*.


Typical of the world we live in :roll: I think most people do respond I know I got a nice 'thank you' from someone recently but there are always some who never come back, either they solved the problem or thay passed it on to someone else by selling the MH :lol: either way it's not nice or polite, but politeness went out the window many years ago.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes I welcome a return by the OP even if only to say how it was sorted BUT have you considered that a newbie would probably have the greatest difficulty finding the thread again. We all know about 'Your Topics' and 'Your posts' but would a newbie?

I pointed out an MHF feature the other day, that I think has been around for a few years, to someone with 2000 plus pots.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I totally agree with the previous posts about outcomes on a solution to a specific problem and also about the "thanks". 

The following may not apply to the OP about a specific problem. 

The one area that I am wary of is where I have asked for ideas about something general and get a selection. I am reluctant to say which I have chosen to do as, to my mind, it smacks of a teacher choosing the best and may infer that the others were not as good. I made this mistake once and wished afterwards that I hadn't.

All have helped the choice to be made and are as "worthy" as that chosen to be implemented. One can only thank them all.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

I must admit I am guilty of the offence melud. When I offer advice and the OP does not inform of the outcome I just take it for granted that the advice worked, though maybe not the advice I gave.

Waz


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Frank
The person who I was hinting at is a very well know member of MHF and would certainly know ho to find his own posts. I am sure you will know him so I really find it strange why he is keeping quiet. The solution to his problem is something i'm sure a lot of members would like to know


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Frank
The person who I was hinting at is a very well know member of MHF and would certainly know ho to find his own posts. I am sure you will know him so I really find it strange why he is keeping quiet. The solution to his problem is something i'm sure a lot of members would like to know


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

if someone has a problem i know about i go out side take a photo put it on the p.c to help the person and bingo nothing no reply it has happened many times to me but i try and help where i can . jud :evil:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If it was me sorry.

Andy


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

I rarely post now to help those who have problems, even though it is usually a simple 'sort' when you know how to fix the problem.
'Thanks' or posts with the 'final solution' as has been commented on before do not appear. So was the problem fixed ?, or did they 'bottle out' and get it fixed , probably at great expense, who knows.
So my knowledge is now kept to myself, good ideas and easy fixes go into my notebook, not on here.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

gm6vxb said:


> I rarely post now to help those who have problems, even though it is usually a simple 'sort' when you know how to fix the problem.
> 'Thanks' or posts with the 'final solution' as has been commented on before do not appear. So was the problem fixed ?, or did they 'bottle out' and get it fixed , probably at great expense, who knows.
> So my knowledge is now kept to myself, good ideas and easy fixes go into my notebook, not on here.
> 
> Martin, GM6VXB


To me trying to help others and receiving help is the maion point of the forum, anything i know(which isnt much) i freely pass on.

Paul.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

A couple times after replying with what I have hoped would be of help to a problem I have been missed out when thank you's are given

I must admit to feeling annoyed when this happens and also make a mental note of it.

Personally I thank poster's for taking the trouble trying to help, if their advice helps or not.

Charlie


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

gm6vxb said:


> I rarely post now to help those who have problems, even though it is usually a simple 'sort' when you know how to fix the problem.
> 'Thanks' or posts with the 'final solution' as has been commented on before do not appear. So was the problem fixed ?, or did they 'bottle out' and get it fixed , probably at great expense, who knows.
> So my knowledge is now kept to myself, good ideas and easy fixes go into my notebook, not on here.
> 
> Martin, GM6VXB


It begs the question, do you ever ask for advice.

Charlie


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have to say that I have met gm6vxb (Martin) on a couple of occasions and you could not wish to meet a nicer or more helpful man. This also applies to his wife (not the man bit obviously :lol: )

This help even included putting my bloodstained dog in his car and rushing us to the Emergency Vet at 10 pm on a Friday night.

I also get curious (and a bit annoyed) when someone goes to the trouble of asking for advice and never comes back with an outcome. I also feel like ignoring members pleas for help but it soon passes.

Don't blame the helpers..........blame the OP's.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well it's certainly not me,one of my latest posts asking for help

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-111443-.html

Saved me a trip to a dealer.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi all can,t remember if i did or didn,t thank all my post replys ,have just renewed subs for another year ,will in future definately not forget if needed ,i sicerely hope everyone else will follow suit.,,,,,regards and thank you all once again ...Les.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*C7KEN*

Some give on here
Some give and take.

Far too many just take with no input or thanks.

I guess you are a bit like me Ken. Happy to help and happy take advice and very grateful for it.

TM


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Chascass said:


> gm6vxb said:
> 
> 
> > I rarely post now to help those who have problems, even though it is usually a simple 'sort' when you know how to fix the problem.
> ...


Very rarely. I understand my motorhome and know how to fix most things that go wrong. The times I have asked for advice I have been (to me) rudely replied to, or more often given what can be taken as a funny or rude remark.
Now you might remember the 'judder' issue on FIATS. I came up with a part solution (bottom engine mount, but was told (on here) I did not know what I was talking about. What was part of the cure ??, replace bottom engine mount. Of course I do not know what I am talking about (or do I)

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

gm6vxb said:


> I rarely post now to help those who have problems, even though it is usually a simple 'sort' when you know how to fix the problem.
> 'Thanks' or posts with the 'final solution' as has been commented on before do not appear. So was the problem fixed ?, or did they 'bottle out' and get it fixed , probably at great expense, who knows.
> So my knowledge is now kept to myself, good ideas and easy fixes go into my notebook, not on here.
> 
> Martin, GM6VXB


 :wink: hi gm6vxb. i have said the same many times they don't tell you how they got on with there problem or a thank you or people rub you up the wrong way ( i will get round to them in the future they know who they are ) so like you sod them BUT ( i must be a sucker for punishment ) it is in my nature to help . the forum needs people like you it is there bread and butter that is why people join for m/h help and info plus i have bought many bargain from outdoor bits and discounts from other traders .jud :wink: :wink:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Chascass said:


> gm6vxb said:
> 
> 
> > I rarely post now to help those who have problems, even though it is usually a simple 'sort' when you know how to fix the problem.
> ...


dear chascass that is the sort of reply why people like me and gm6vxb are talking about ( it begs the question do you ever ask for advice ) nonproductive remark incidentally do you offer advice i will check shall i .jud :evil:


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

gm6vxb said:


> I rarely post now to help those who have problems, even though it is usually a simple 'sort' when you know how to fix the problem.
> 'Thanks' or posts with the 'final solution' as has been commented on before do not appear. So was the problem fixed ?, or did they 'bottle out' and get it fixed , probably at great expense, who knows.
> So my knowledge is now kept to myself, good ideas and easy fixes go into my notebook, not on here.
> 
> Martin, GM6VXB


You tell fibs, just looked back on you recent posts and you do offer advice. :wink: 

Charlie


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Chascass said:


> gm6vxb said:
> 
> 
> > I rarely post now to help those who have problems, even though it is usually a simple 'sort' when you know how to fix the problem.
> ...


Only when no one else comes up with a possible solution. Most of the posts are for obvious problems which should be easily solved.

Martin, GM6VXB

Martin


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well I think the thank button is too liberally used! I really don't mind if I am thanked or not but like the OP I do get annoyed when the thread is incomplete because the outcome is not posted.

peedee


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Yes Peedee
Its not the thank you button I was meaning but the fact they dont tell us what the solution was. To me its quite unbelievable that they dont want to tell us how the problem was solved. That is the sort of posts that can be most usefull.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Yes Peedee
Its not the thank you button I was meaning but the fact they dont tell us what the solution was. To me its quite unbelievable that they dont want to tell us how the problem was solved. That is the sort of posts that can be most usefull.


----------

